# The Unthinkable just happened



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2011)

boo boo.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2011)

^^may be they are giving a free 3G upgrade from 2G to users..
i remember MTNL doing the same..
whats Unthinkable in that?


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Erm ...... Activating 3g is free. Using it costs money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> Erm ...... Activating 3g is free. Using it costs money.



yes.but when it was 1st launched in india MTNL was charging for its activation
then after some months they made it free & now I don't know...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2011)

airtel told me the charges will be 2G and i get free internet for 2 months.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 19, 2011)

lol what ?3g activation is free in bsnl


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

2g and 3g have same charges afaik. 10 paise per 10 KB. You are likelier to use more while on 3g aren't you? The free internet claim sounds dubious. What is the data limit they offered you?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2011)

i thought it is unthinkable because AFAIK vodafone and airtel hate each other's guts.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

No. They don't. They both like to fleece ours.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm confused here. AFAIK, Airtel don't provide 3G service at Kolkata. I just rechecked that stats, and my phone can't get any 3G network of Airtel.  

Am I missing something here? (or presently you are staying outside Kolkata?)


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)

MTNL/BSNL hai toh sahi hai. *music*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2011)

@d6bmg: i have to latch onto the vodafone towers . Ico: d


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2011)

Not unthinkable. But you wont be able to use them at 2g rates


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2011)

i had 3G on a 2G sim using 2G rates (1Gb @ 48 for 10days) for almost 3 months. but once tried for unlimited free 3G. trick failed & 3G was dead


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> i had 3G on a 2G sim using 2G rates (1Gb @ 48 for 10days) for almost 3 months. but once tried for unlimited free 3G. trick failed & 3G was dead



Greed fail.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2011)

thetechfreak, airtel told me its at 2G rates.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @d6bmg: i have to latch onto the vodafone towers .



How?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> Greed fail.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> How?



Had to select operator manually. You have to have 3G service activated in your connection first.


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> thetechfreak, airtel told me its at 2G rates.





Sam said:


> i had 3G on a 2G sim using 2G rates (1Gb @ 48 for 10days) for almost 3 months. but once tried for unlimited free 3G. trick failed & 3G was dead



I was using BSNL's 3G by recharging for Rs. 98 for one month internet usage for 3 months when they launched in my city(South Tamil Nadu). And I thought they were ignorant. Then I realized that it was just a Marketing Strategy. They 'unknowingly' let you get used to something at cheap rates/free, make you 'feel' smart, and then they change their rules. You end up hooked to the thing, and can't let go of it. Thats how they "fleece our guts".

An example, but off-topicoCoMo offered the cheapest call rates, and they claimed that missed call alerts ought to be free, and it was crime to charge for the service. Now, without notice, everything's changed. Nothing is free or cheap in DoCoMo anymore. Yet, I can't change their service inspite of their poor network coverage. I'm hooked up to it I guess.


----------



## noob (Nov 29, 2011)

yes. for 1 month even i got the same offer and then from 2nd month net was not working on 3G mode. switched to 2G and it works.


----------

